# need help with needle size



## Livebig14 (Dec 31, 2010)

Hi eceryone.  getting ready to start an upcoming cycle and im wondering what size needles i should use.  Im going to be doing testosterone enanthate injections twice a week.  I was thinking 22 gauge 1 inch.  Too big?  Too small?  Please let me know your thoughts.


----------



## Crank (Dec 31, 2010)

i use 22g 1 inch myself. if ur doing 1cc injections than you should be good. i find when im doing 2ccs in my glute 1 inch needles do not reach deep enuf. 

so long story short.... ur g2g with 22g 1 inch 3ml needles.


----------



## The Prototype (Dec 31, 2010)

I would use 23 or 25 gauge, 1" pins for delts or quads. For glutes, 23 or 25 gauge, 1.5" pin. Depending on how thick the oil is, 25 g might be too small. My test is pretty thick so 25 g prob wouldn't work for me. 22 g is fine too. It also depends on how much bf you have. The more bf you have, the longer pin you need. Some guys can use a 1" pin in the glute but if you're over 10% bf, I wouldn't recommend a pin that short for glute.


----------



## Livebig14 (Dec 31, 2010)

rippedgolfer said:


> I would use 23 or 25 gauge, 1" pins for delts or quads. For glutes, 23 or 25 gauge, 1.5" pin. Depending on how thick the oil is, 25 g might be too small. My test is pretty thick so 25 g prob wouldn't work for me. 22 g is fine too. It also depends on how much bf you have. The more bf you have, the longer pin you need. Some guys can use a 1" pin in the glute but if you're over 10% bf, I wouldn't recommend a pin that short for glute.


aright thank you for your help!


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Dec 31, 2010)

I personally like to draw with 22 gauge, then pin with 25 gauge. I do that for Test Cyp and have no issues.


----------



## OutWhey (Dec 31, 2010)

25g 1" is all you need OP. Also in case you do not know, there are several areas you can inject the testosterone. Areas such as glutes, delts, and quads; most commone areas.


----------



## DarkHorse (Dec 31, 2010)

Needle size varries from person to person, but the most important thing is to get a needle long enough to inject deep into the muscle, especially for glutes. I use a 22g 1 1/2" for glutes and quads. For my delts I use 23g 1" needles. I prefer to inject no more than 1cc into my delts at one time. I keep my glutes and quads for larger volume injections.


----------



## blazeftp (Dec 31, 2010)

Your only going to be shooing 1ml at a time so you could use a slin pin,
I use them for chest and delts.
25g for quads.


----------



## The Prototype (Dec 31, 2010)

blazeftp said:


> Your only going to be shooing 1ml at a time so you could use a slin pin,
> I use them for chest and delts.
> 25g for quads.



Chest injection just sounds painful lol.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 31, 2010)

I inject glutes using a 23g 1.5" needle, but I draw with a 18g needle.


----------



## DarkHorse (Dec 31, 2010)

rippedgolfer said:


> Chest injection just sounds painful lol.


 

You know what really sounds painful, injecting into your dick. I was watching Bigger, Faster, Stronger yesterday and a porn star was interviewed who injects liquid Viagra into his cock.


----------



## Livebig14 (Dec 31, 2010)

chronicelite said:


> I personally like to draw with 22 gauge, then pin with 25 gauge. I do that for Test Cyp and have no issues.


What do you mean by draw with 22 gauge and pinwith 25 gauge.  You use two seperate needles?


----------



## MDR (Dec 31, 2010)

Livebig14 said:


> What do you mean by draw with 22 gauge and pinwith 25 gauge.  You use two seperate needles?



Pretty common practice.  Draw with the larger gauge needle (22)  so it doesn't take all day, and then transfer into the smaller gauge.  I shoot with 23 1 1/2 in the glutes.


----------



## Livebig14 (Dec 31, 2010)

MDR said:


> Pretty common practice.  Draw with the larger gauge needle (22)  so it doesn't take all day, and then transfer into the smaller gauge.  I shoot with 23 1 1/2 in the glutes.


oh alright.  well ill see how long it takes with the 23 gauge and go from there


----------



## BigBoiH (Dec 31, 2010)

Its also good to change needles after drawing so you don't get a little piece of rubber in your muscle. It would really suck for a Doc to dig around in your muscle.


----------



## blazeftp (Dec 31, 2010)

rippedgolfer said:


> Chest injection just sounds painful lol.



Painless to be honest.
Hurts more when piercing the skin.
Thigh shots...no they hurt.


----------



## Livebig14 (Jan 2, 2011)

Prince said:


> I inject glutes using a 23g 1.5" needle, but I draw with a 18g needle.


alright thanks.  What size needle do you use to inject you HCG?  Also where do you inject it?


----------



## Cal0777 (Jan 2, 2011)

There is a link in the safer injecting sticky I put up this morning, to me it seemed like really good information, however I still think it wouldn't be a bad idea for one of the senior members to look at it.  Everything I saw, and read looked correct, but I'm by no means experienced enough to say for sure.


----------



## Livebig14 (Jan 2, 2011)

Cal0777 said:


> There is a link in the safer injecting sticky I put up this morning, to me it seemed like really good information, however I still think it wouldn't be a bad idea for one of the senior members to look at it.  Everything I saw, and read looked correct, but I'm by no means experienced enough to say for sure.


alright ill check that out


----------



## TwisT (Jan 2, 2011)

1-1.5 inch works all around for me @ 23g. Everyone is different though, it really depends on your bodyfat and the concentration of the oil you are injecting.

-T


----------



## pcity1980 (Jan 2, 2011)

23 for me.. I tried 25 once but hated it


----------



## pcity1980 (Jan 2, 2011)

23 for me.. I tried 25 but hated it


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Jan 3, 2011)

Conrad415 said:


> 25g 1" is all you need OP. Also in case you do not know, there are several areas you can inject the testosterone. Areas such as glutes, delts, and quads; most commone areas.


 
Right on brother. That is all I use. I have no fat on my ass so 1" works fine. I use 21g to draw. It works well for all other places too. 

Just depends on personal preference and where you inject in conjunction with body type.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 3, 2011)

21 to draw and 25 to do the deed.

1"= Thighs
1.5= Glutes


----------



## Arnold (Jan 3, 2011)

Livebig14 said:


> alright thanks.  What size needle do you use to inject you HCG?  Also where do you inject it?



29g insulin needle, 1/2in long, I inject in my my stomach...can barely feel it.


----------



## Old_usmcgrunt (Jan 3, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> 21 to draw and 25 to do the deed.
> 
> 1"= Thighs
> 1.5= Glutes


 
Bump!

This has worked very good for me. 25 for pushing oil is slow, but I have the time and hardly ever feel the stick with a clean 25! Smaller than 20 for drawing can sometimes take some of the vial rubber!


----------



## cutright (Jan 3, 2011)

Prince said:


> 29g insulin needle, 1/2in long, I inject in my my stomach...can barely feel it.



Same here for the HCG...subcutaneous


----------



## RAHHH (Jan 3, 2011)

Livebig14 said:


> Hi eceryone.  getting ready to start an upcoming cycle and im wondering what size needles i should use.  Im going to be doing testosterone enanthate injections twice a week.  I was thinking 22 gauge 1 inch.  Too big?  Too small?  Please let me know your thoughts.


22g is a bit too big in my op. it will work but i would go with 23g 1.5 " for glutes and 25g 1" for delts.

but 23g 1.5" is fine for delts i just prefer 25g


----------



## RAHHH (Jan 3, 2011)

Prince said:


> 29g insulin needle, 1/2in long, I inject in my my stomach...can barely feel it.


same here but i do this for my igf-1lr3. dont use hcg anymore (on HRT anyway)


----------



## Livebig14 (Jan 3, 2011)

Prince said:


> I inject glutes using a 23g 1.5" needle, but I draw with a 18g needle.


Alright thanks.  but what if i wanted to inject the HCG into my quads/glutes?  then what size needle would i use?


----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 3, 2011)

Livebig14 said:


> Alright thanks. but what if i wanted to inject the HCG into my quads/glutes? then what size needle would i use?


 
Have you read the thread at all?


----------



## Hendog (Jan 3, 2011)

After some trial and error I have settled on 23g pins for drawing and 25g pinning.


----------



## Livebig14 (Jan 4, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Have you read the thread at all?


Yeah but all the others were referring to testosterone enanthate i didn't know if it was different for HCG injections


----------

